# Internet issues with Tp-link TD-W8968



## rajesh00 (Mar 24, 2013)

Recently, i bought Tp link TD-W8968 wifi router(300mbps ADSL2+,bgn router) and connected with the bsnl ADSL line...

Frequently i'm experiencing request time out while pinging to local router from desktop and to the bsnl gateway ip and even BSNL DNS ip..Same goes while browsing,shows 'server not found'..After refreshing 5-10 times then it connects to the server..This wasn't happened before when i was used bsnl modem type 2,neither server not found error nor request time out error happened at that time..

It had also happened while i'm browsing on laptop using wifi...

Today,DSL line is going off frequently...3times in an hour so far...

Still don't understand the problem at all...I don't think its the problem with the ISP, coz i checked it with my old modem and its working fine...Is the problem with the router or with DNS IP..? Is it possible that the problem is with NAT...I enabled DHCP server..My desktop,mobile and laptop gets private IP's..

If there is any solution


----------



## pratyush997 (Mar 24, 2013)

BSNL is trolling customer all over India Incl. Me and few mow more tdf members


----------



## whitestar_999 (Mar 24, 2013)

check in your device info page that both SNR values are above 15 & both attenuation values are below 45.also post ipconfig /all result on your pc(use cmd).


----------



## rajesh00 (Mar 24, 2013)

whitestar_999 said:


> check in your device info page that both SNR values are above 15 & both attenuation values are below 45.also post ipconfig /all result on your pc(use cmd).



here:
upstream and downstream

SNR Margin (dB)	23.3	31.4
Line Attenuation (dB)	23	35.2

Between my file transfer rate from desktop to laptop is about 2mb/s...Is it common or m getting low rate? 

What is the purpose of having 300mbps..?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Mar 24, 2013)

300mbps=(300/8)=37.5MB/s.connection speed is measured in bits per second & download/transfer speeds are measured in Bytes per second(1 Byte=8 bit).avg speed is always ~85-90% of max network speed.
now the lan port is 100mbps so max speed you can achieve using desktop is (100/8)=12.5MB/s & avg speed is usually lesser than this at ~11MB/s.since you are getting 2MB/s which is low so check with your firewall/security suite turned off in both laptop & desktop.if still no success then check lan wire connection or test with another lan cable.


----------



## Mario (Mar 24, 2013)

Also, impacting *wireless* transfer speeds (assuming your laptop is connected without wires) would be settings like encryption, whether your device implements it in hardware or software, physical distance from your device, frequency you are operating in, presence of other entities in that frequency etc. You might want to consider these as well.


----------



## rajesh00 (Mar 25, 2013)

whitestar_999 said:


> 300mbps=(300/8)=37.5MB/s.connection speed is measured in bits per second & download/transfer speeds are measured in Bytes per second(1 Byte=8 bit).avg speed is always ~85-90% of max network speed.
> now the lan port is 100mbps so max speed you can achieve using desktop is (100/8)=12.5MB/s & avg speed is usually lesser than this at ~11MB/s.since you are getting 2MB/s which is low so check with your firewall/security suite turned off in both laptop & desktop.if still no success then check lan wire connection or test with another lan cable.



Got it..

Need solution for main issue plz...



Mario said:


> Also, impacting *wireless* transfer speeds (assuming your laptop is connected without wires) would be settings like encryption, whether your device implements it in hardware or software, physical distance from your device, frequency you are operating in, presence of other entities in that frequency etc. You might want to consider these as well.



Ya i know that..placed the laptop beside my router..and about the encryption and all,i left it to defaults...I set the wifi in channel 1 so interference may not be the problem here(though i didn't used any other device)..


----------



## whitestar_999 (Mar 25, 2013)

for testing first check wired lan speeds.connect laptop using lan wire & then transfer files between laptop & desktop.if you get usual 10-11MB/s then issue is with wireless only.


----------



## rajesh00 (Mar 25, 2013)

whitestar_999 said:


> for testing first check wired lan speeds.connect laptop using lan wire & then transfer files between laptop & desktop.if you get usual 10-11MB/s then issue is with wireless only.



OK...What about the server not found and request time out problem with the router...?


----------



## Mario (Mar 25, 2013)

rajesh00 said:


> Recently, i bought Tp link TD-W8968 wifi router(300mbps ADSL2+,bgn router) and connected with the bsnl ADSL line...



Check for line noise first. Pick up telephone receiver, dial 1, do you hear crackling noises or is it more-or-less clear? Check your splitter - open it up and see if its very rusty inside, if it is, it should ideally be replaced.
[Although since you say, this problem is not occurring with your old modem, I suspect, these may not be the issues in your case - check nonetheless].



rajesh00 said:


> Frequently i'm experiencing request time out while pinging to local router from desktop and to the bsnl gateway ip and even BSNL DNS ip..Same goes while browsing,shows 'server not found'..After refreshing 5-10 times then it connects to the server..This wasn't happened before when i was used bsnl modem type 2,neither server not found error nor request time out error happened at that time..



Use GoogleDNS or OpenDNS. Do you need to click on Connect to connect to internet (Bridge) or your computers get connected automatically when connected to LAN wire (PPPoE)? If PPPoE, keep the connect setting in the modem-router as "Always On" and check if things improve.

In LAN settings, turn off DHCP, allocate static IP by MAC and check.



rajesh00 said:


> It had also happened while i'm browsing on laptop using wifi...
> 
> Today,DSL line is going off frequently...3times in an hour so far...
> 
> ...



Recently, BSNL seems to be upgrading its hardware - I do not know if this is pan-India or just localized. See this thread --> *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/broadband-dth/171818-what-going-bsnl-bb.html --> Lot of users facing trouble.
So, it could be just this at your place also.

For wireless, use WPA2-PSK+AES encryption, turn off WDS, use MAC filter, set transmit power to high, channel bandwidth to 20/40, wireless mode to bgn.
Do not keep device right beside notebook. Keep within 3 ft and when things improve, gradually increase distance to find out about max range with usable quality.


----------



## rajesh00 (Mar 26, 2013)

Mario said:


> Check for line noise first. Pick up telephone receiver, dial 1, do you hear crackling noises or is it more-or-less clear? Check your splitter - open it up and see if its very rusty inside, if it is, it should ideally be replaced.
> [Although since you say, this problem is not occurring with your old modem, I suspect, these may not be the issues in your case - check nonetheless].
> 
> 
> ...



Running on PPPoE....By default All the settings are the same as you mentioned...

Today It went really bad...DSL light is going off every 5-10min...

SNR Margin (dB)	4	6.7
Line Attenuation (dB)	19.8	38.2

This is the reading i have noticed....The previous one i have given was above 20...

The SNR margin is constantly changing from 0.2 -20 and some sometimes the upstream goes to 99.1....but at present the average stays at 4-9 upstream and 6-20 downstream...
Need a Solution for this...



whitestar_999 said:


> check in your device info page that both SNR values are above 15 & both attenuation values are below 45.also post ipconfig /all result on your pc(use cmd).


----------



## whitestar_999 (Mar 26, 2013)

your telephone line has problem & only solution is to call local exchange & tell them line has problem like net link getting disconnected frequently & noise in phone etc(don't tell about snr as they will probably ignore it).


----------



## rajesh00 (Mar 26, 2013)

whitestar_999 said:


> your telephone line has problem & only solution is to call local exchange & tell them line has problem like net link getting disconnected frequently & noise in phone etc(don't tell about snr as they will probably ignore it).



Okay Will try that way...


----------



## rajesh00 (Mar 29, 2013)

whitestar_999 said:


> your telephone line has problem & only solution is to call local exchange & tell them line has problem like net link getting disconnected frequently & noise in phone etc(don't tell about snr as they will probably ignore it).



Looks like the problem has been solved..The small noise in the line making the drop in routers SNR margin causing DSL to go off..Seems this router can't handle even a small noise like my old modem did...

Stable reading for quite some time..Though these are lower values than before but its stable and above 20.. 
SNR Margin (dB)	22.7	27.2

Thanks mate for the kind help...!!


----------



## whitestar_999 (Mar 29, 2013)

my tp-link works fine even at snr values of 10 & for me usual value is ~23.i think the problem was in the line itself & it got fixed.more than snr value it is the large changes which indicates problem.e.g.snr value of 15 is better than snr value jumping between 10-30 within minutes.


----------



## souravchdy (Dec 27, 2013)

whitestar_999 said:


> check in your device info page that both SNR values are above 15 & both attenuation values are below 45.also post ipconfig /all result on your pc(use cmd).



I have a BSNL broadband and i have been facing this issue. I even had the line checked and they (BSNL) have said that its clear from their end and that its my new router's fault. Could you please provide a solution to this?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Dec 28, 2013)

your values are satisfactory if not good.try changing dns server if slow browsing is the issue but if frequent disconnection is the issue then try changing splitter & also check the line inside your home for any twist/bend/cut & any loose connections like in splitter & modem.


----------

